
Show HN: Hacker news like site for global trends curated with machine learning - distilpost
https://distilpost.com/
======
lettergram
I run a similar service [https://lettergram.net](https://lettergram.net)

I like this layout - in terms of it being straight forward and easy to scroll.

I am curious why some of the stories are trending (for instance (5 sources) at
the bottom:

> 1,000 wild horses to be rounded up in Northern California (seattlepi.com)

It appears this is just following / aggregating standard news outlets (I'm
guessing ~50 or so). Then clustering the stories based on some sort of fuzzy
matching.

Pretty cool IMO, but care to elaborate on the machine learning portion?

~~~
distilpost
If you notice on the page, there are references to remarks made by actual
people. The NER feature uses machine learning. Also the continuous clustering
employs K-means and not just fuzzy matching as you stated. It is hard to
imagine getting anywhere close to the level of accuracy with just fuzzy
matching.

